# Samsung SyncMaster 920NW black screen problem



## tp222 (Dec 24, 2008)

When I turn on my computer the monitor turns on for about 3-5 seconds and then goes black. The blue light stays on and does not blink. If I turn the monitor off then back on it will again show the screen for about 3-5 seconds then turn black. Thank You.


----------



## jessicalore (Jul 28, 2009)

Well you have two options when the video signal is not going to your monitor.
1. Hardware problems
2. Software Problems

One thing you can do right away is to check with another known good monitor. That will eliminate some options, and it will help a lot to others to help you.

If not check that cables are well connected to both the PC and the monitor.


----------



## tp222 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Jessicalore. I did both of those suggestions and neither one of them worked.


----------



## jessicalore (Jul 28, 2009)

So you did try another known good monitor in the PC? If that is a yes and you still not get any image, I don't think the problem is the monitor. 

Look what you can do also is try your samsung LCD in another PC where the image is going to the monitor. If the LCD works on that PC, you don't need to send the LCD to the manufacturers shop.

Again test monitors and PC.

It seams you have a bad video card. Did you PC has an integrated video card or it comes separated?


----------

